# (h) 1 imperial knight titan and codex (w) ££



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

ok so I got my new knight titan but not really got the time to build it now and want to move on to my horus heresy character collection project ive started.

so ive got a brand new knight titan and codex selling for £90 in the uk and will post for free, any questions please ask.


----------

